# Another question



## alek (May 22, 2008)

As followers of my stupid questions will know. 

I have one tivo on altepg, getting epg by way of one of John McKirdy's network card and another on bog standard dialup to tivo.

When the fateful day comes and tivo pull the plug, can I, after putting altepg image and a network card on tivo 2, then use a splitter on the erhernet cable and run them both off that connection, or do I need a seperate connection to the router for each tivo.

I have a spare connection if needed but one cable is easier to hide than two.

Alek


----------



## Heuer (Mar 15, 2004)

You will need two cables or buy an ethernet switch, plug both TiVo's into that and use the existing cable to your router. You can buy an ethernet splitter (you will need a pair, one at each end) which makes use of the redundant two twisted pairs in a Cat5 cable. But if you are thinking of adding any more network enabled kit (PS3, Popcorn Hour NMP, Blu-Ray live, Network capable TV) I would spring for a 4 port switch.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I have a 24 port green gigabit switch behind the TV.

Under 10 watts of power but has a cooling fan which make noise 

Automan.


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

Yeah, a switch is totally worth it, and they're not pricey. I got a Belkin one for about 15 quid


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

Heuer said:


> You will need two cables or buy an ethernet switch, plug both TiVo's into that and use the existing cable to your router. You can buy an ethernet splitter (you will need a pair, one at each end) which makes use of the redundant two twisted pairs in a Cat5 cable. But if you are thinking of adding any more network enabled kit (PS3, Popcorn Hour NMP, Blu-Ray live, Network capable TV) I would spring for a 4 port switch.


I'd agree, definitely go for a switch. They're not too expensive - £12 for a Netgear 5-port on Amazon. I've got one feeding 2 x TiVo, 1 x PS3 and 1 x FreeSat box.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Yep, just buy a cheap ethernet switch for a little over a fiver:

TP-Link 5-Port 10/100 Unmanaged Mini Desktop Switch @ £5.79 inc delivery


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Alek


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Automan, I thought I was bad (friends and collegues certainly take the piss a little) with an 8-port Gigabit switch in the TV kit cabinet, which is nearly, full, but a 24-port with a fan.... 

Next you're gonna tell us it's a managed switch!?    (acutally, at some point, I do plan to move to managed switches, now they are consumer priced!  )


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I used to have a managed one but only 100M

Also it used to draw over 25 watts from what I recall...

Automan.


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

I've got a 24 port switch sitting up in the attic collecting dust. Too noisy.


----------



## Olly (Sep 29, 2001)

Go with your original idea. If you have a spare connection at the other end of the cable use a cable splitter at both ends to share the existing single cable. It's the cheaper option, uses no power and makes use of the spare pairs in the cable.

See example here or slightly cheaper from cpc.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

worm said:


> I've got a 24 port switch sitting up in the attic collecting dust. Too noisy.


Your switch makes noise? How?


----------



## Nimbus (May 29, 2004)

TCM2007 said:


> Your switch makes noise? How?


maybe its an 'older', or 'server class' managed switch, with an internal fan ?

I've got a 24 port cisco switch sat in my pile of old hardware that I dont use for the same reason... 
Fine in a comms/server room, not so good in the lounge..


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Automan said:


> I have a 24 port green gigabit switch behind the TV.
> 
> Under 10 watts of power but has a cooling fan which make noise
> 
> Automan.


The Linksys SRW2024 24 port managed switches we have at work are fanless. Replaced USR Robotics 16 ports switches fitted with a main fan from a hovercraft 

Way overkill for home (or even small business), but we had major network lockup issues (ie all machines in certain areas locked at once) and these were part of attempts to fix it. Actual cause in the end was errent network driver on a SQL server and and old XP machine on the Gb network.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Ian_m said:


> The Linksys SRW2024 24 port managed switches we have at work are fanless. Replaced USR Robotics 16 ports switches fitted with a main fan from a hovercraft
> 
> Way overkill for home (or even small business), but we had major network lockup issues (ie all machines in certain areas locked at once) and these were part of attempts to fix it. Actual cause in the end was errent network driver on a SQL server and and old XP machine on the Gb network.


Looks good but over £300.00

My one is a 
TP-Link TL-SG1024D 24-Port Desktop Gigabit Switch @ £62.70 each + VAT

I was thinking of taking it apart to see if the fan could either be removed, slowed down or replaced with a better one.

Automan


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Automan said:


> Looks good but over £300.00
> 
> My one is a
> TP-Link TL-SG1024D 24-Port Desktop Gigabit Switch @ £62.70 each + VAT
> ...


The Netgear GS116 (unmanaged 16 port Gb switch) I have on my desk at work in front of me is fanless.


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

TCM2007 said:


> Your switch makes noise? How?


It's pretty old, can't remember what make, but yeah, it's got a fan.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I've only ever had 5 or 8 port unmanaged ones, which don't have any noise making stuff in them.


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

Olly said:


> Go with your original idea. If you have a spare connection at the other end of the cable use a cable splitter at both ends to share the existing single cable. It's the cheaper option, uses no power and makes use of the spare pairs in the cable.
> 
> See example here or slightly cheaper from cpc.


Already ordered the switch.

I have everything else, another <£6 added to the total of money spent foolishly.

Alek


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

Quick word of warning about two different versions of Netgear gigabit switch.

The consumer oriented GS605 reported had stability problems - mainly heat related.

I went for the metal cased GS105 which has proved excellent in use.

Edit: Just noticed that the GS605 is on version 3 and advertises eco features so possibly the issues may not now apply.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Well, the OP's question has been answered to I'm going to pull this thread to one side.

I have a switch downstairs which connects to my Tivo's and XBox Classic from which I have a cable to my ADSL router upstairs which connects to my PC.

Can I plug a wireless bridge into my switch thus giving me a Wi-Fi access point allowing my iPod Touch to connect t'Internet?


----------



## Heuer (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

One of these works quite well 

http://www.dabs.com/products/buffal...roadband-router---ap-704F.html?q=whr-g300n v2

Buffalo WHR-G300N V2










1 x In Port
4 x Out Port
Wireless 'N'

Auto Bridge Mode so no change to your local IP

Automan.


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Tony,

The GS605 should be fine, I have a GS608 in the TV cabinet, and it seems to perform well enough (it's approx 3-4 years old now). I use it for a bunch on things, including streaming high bit-rate Blu-Ray rips to the TV.

My "distribution" switch however, is a Netgear Prosafe GS108 (which is full), which did have to be replaced, as the V1/V2 had issues when it go to a couple of years old. However, the Prosafe range has a lifetime warranty (and not a TiVo definition of lifetime, I think   ), so they replaced it with the latest version which has been going strong for some years now.

I gave up using the switch built into (consumer grade) routers years ago, they just don't perform properly in my experience, nor do they seem to last (at least, not providing full speed).

I notice that for approx £80, you can now get a decent Linksys or Netgear *managed* 8 port Gig switch (fanless, of course  ), which is what I'll switch to, in time for when the kids are old enough to think they can plug devices into the network and they should just work  (they won't  ).

HTH! 

Matt


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Automan said:


> 1 x In Port
> 4 x Out Port
> Wireless 'N'
> Automan.


Ignoring the fact that they are bi-directional, I would argue that if you're going to describe it like that, it is 1 x "Out" (WAN) and 4 x "In" (LAN)  

</pointless pedant  >


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

you do the hokey cokey and you turn around.....


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks for the confirmation, Heuer.

And thanks for the info, Automan. I'll look for Auto Bridge Mode when I'm searching.

That Buffalo might be overkill for me as I have 5 free ports on the switch.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Just been looking inside my unmanaged GigaBit Switch.










I have ordered an alternate fan from eBay "Fractal Design 4cm 40mm Silent Cooling PC Case Fan" so with luck it will make a lot less noise...

Automan.


----------

